# [APP][FREE + NO ADS] Minutes Text Notes + Dropbox Sync



## bsaelim

*Classic text editor tools*
*No propriety format*
*Effortless sync*
*Filters to assist note discovery/memory jogging*
*Stock Android UI*
Minutes is a text editing tool with special emphasis on facilitating the note taking workflow and the note discovery process. By avoiding the use of proprietary data, it keeps your note data (UTF-8) as independent from the app as possible. Background Dropbox sync makes your saved notes consistently available across platforms via the cloud. Constantly tested and refined by the developer's own extensive daily use, Minutes leverages the existing Android user interface elements and acquires only the system resources essential for your note taking tasks.



































*** A Dropbox account is required to use this app. ***

A summary of features:

-- Offline note search and storage
-- Markdown and HTML support
-- Markdown toolbar
-- 2-way sync with Dropbox (auto background sync)
-- Export and import notes in plain text to and from Dropbox with backup scheduling support
-- Lockscreen widget support for casual note browsing
-- Customization (sorting, font family and size, etc.)
-- Share notes to other apps
-- Edit commands include:
Insert date and time stamp
Go to top/bottom within a note
Text search within a note
Copy and Search: select any text in a note and search throughout the app. This makes the creation of frequently used search terms possible: simply create a note and add to it all the frequently used terms, then just select any one of them later and launch "Copy and Search". The custom search term list is just a regular file backed up by auto-sync.
Highlighted search results
Revert unsaved changes
*Get it on Google Play*


----------



## bsaelim

2013/6/21
Edit screen updates and the newly added search replace function


----------



## bsaelim

Added some new functions


----------



## bsaelim

Added "Export to Local Storage"


----------



## bsaelim

-Added commonly used functions in action bar.
-Android 4.3 support


----------



## poontab

bsaelim said:


> Added "Export to Local Storage"


Very nice thanks!


----------



## bsaelim

* Provide compact editor toolbar for smaller screens.
* Fixed Mardown view screen bug
* Improved responsiveness for editing


----------



## bsaelim

Allow custom file system export location.


----------



## bsaelim

* Custom file system notes export location.
* Faster startup time.
* Auto capitalization toggle.
* Accessibility support.


----------



## bsaelim

What's new:

* Boolean search support
* Search highlights
* Performance enhancements


----------



## bsaelim

[/

What's new:
* Improved UI performance (much more lightweight implementation)
* Added long press actions


----------



## bsaelim

* Added auto indent


----------



## bsaelim

* Reduced battery consumption
* Updated Dropbox sync


----------



## bsaelim

* Sync is now compatible with Greenify
* Added option to send automatic crash report


----------



## bsaelim

Faster overall search performance


----------



## bsaelim

Updates: Significant reduction in battery/data consumption


----------



## bsaelim

* New icon
* Can open long note
* Share function fixed


----------



## bsaelim

Fast scroll support added


----------



## bsaelim

* Fixed Lollipop crashes
* New Dropbox sync module


----------



## bsaelim

Added experimental support for Samsung Multi-window


----------

